

Ravel open sources tool for analyzing graph data like Google - groyal
http://gigaom.com/cloud/ravel-open-sources-tool-for-analyzing-graph-data-like-google/

======
johnrobertreed
Looks like the github link is broken in the article - should be:
<https://github.com/raveldata/goldenorb>

